
Google’s AI knows when a stranger is looking at your phone - denzil_correa
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/28/16710118/google-ai-phone-peeking-over-your-shoulder-nips
======
cyphunk
every computer vision task != AI. Is it google or just the plebs at tech media
that spread this everything == AI meme?

